# Pigtails vs Daisy Chains???



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

If you've search this site I'm sure you found many of the great threads that address this issue.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Pigtailing makes future troubleshooting much easier.


----------



## mopowers (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for the repeated question. I finally found this very helpful thread: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/wire-recepts-series-parallel-15500/

I'm not too good with the search function. Thanks.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> If you've search this site I'm sure you found many of the great threads that address this issue.


...And the majority? of those threads and posts are in favor of pigtailing. I personally prefer pigtailing (switches, too.) Just for the simple fact, that if you have a break in the wire at one receptacle all the others are not affected. But "Daisy chaining" also has its advantages. If you want to give Ground fault protection, in a daisy chain connection, all receptacles that are "Downstream" of the first one are protected.:yes::no:!


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

spark plug said:


> ...And the majority? of those threads and posts are in favor of pigtailing. I personally prefer pigtailing (switches, too.) Just for the simple fact, that if you have a break in the wire at one receptacle all the others are not affected. But "Daisy chaining" also has its advantages. If you want to give Ground fault protection, in a daisy chain connection, all receptacles that are "Downstream" of the first one are protected.:yes::no:!


What do you mean when you say you prefer to pigtail a _switch_? What other method would be less preferred? I'm confused.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

jlmran said:


> How do you pigtail a switch?


When you're dealing with Two or more switches, some electricians like to take one long wire (feed wire) and skin off the insulation where it meets the power side of each switch. The other method is "Pigtailing" (not the exact term) each switch and twisting with a wire nut to the "Feed".:yes:!


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

spark plug said:


> When you're dealing with Two or more switches, some electricians like to take one long wire (feed wire) and skin off the insulation where it meets the power side of each switch. The other method is "Pigtailing" (not the exact term) each switch and twisting with a wire nut to the "Feed".:yes:!


Got it...makes sense.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

MWBC's require pigtail on the Neutral under NEC 2008


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Scuba_Dave said:


> MWBC's require pigtail on the Neutral under NEC 2008


Good point Dave, but as long as I can remember, it has been required.


----------

